# My brothers, where can I get some REAL pharma grade AI?



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm done with research chems. It is my honest belief that they are all hit and miss. I need nothing but the real deal. Plz help. kthxbye =)


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

No PM's please. Please post it here, so all the people on here can see where to go.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 31, 2012)

Black Lion Research Formeron. Period. Best AI I have ever used hands down.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

I believe that, as I believe Brundel to be an honest man. Only thing was, it seemed the bottles were under filled, or too much came out per pump. That's my only complaint. Other than that, it was good stuff.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 31, 2012)

I know he addressed the issue, I'm only running 2 pumps a week and am on 900mg test e and 450mg deca and have zero issues. Also keeping bloat at bay, best on the market. Just maybe cut your dose.


----------



## independent (Mar 31, 2012)

Looks like its made by a legit company.

https://www.alldaychemist.com/supplier.php?id_supplier=26


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 31, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I know he addressed the issue, I'm only running 2 pumps a week and am on 900mg test e and 450mg deca and have zero issues. Also keeping bloat at bay, best on the market. Just maybe cut your dose.



Labs?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

Brundel should sponsor me a couple bottles of formeron, and we'll see what the real deal is.... =) GYCH Brundel!!


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 31, 2012)

I've never had problems with Alldaychemist, and I know people without insurance who use them for everything.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 31, 2012)

I can get Adex from an anti aging clinic but its like $4 per cap.


----------



## brundel (Mar 31, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I believe that, as I believe Brundel to be an honest man. Only thing was, it seemed the bottles were under filled, or too much came out per pump. That's my only complaint. Other than that, it was good stuff.



Doses are measured in ML.
Some of the pumps kick out a ton of shit.
This is why the bottle states use 1ml-1 pump
or 1ml to 1 pump.

Bottles are never underfilled. I fill em by hand with a 60ml syringe.
the old pumps let out exactly 1ml. Problem was the pumps always broke. The new ones dont break but they do expel a ton of shit.
Just gotta go light on the pump.


----------



## juiceball44 (Mar 31, 2012)

brundel said:


> Doses are measured in ML.
> Some of the pumps kick out a ton of shit.
> This is why the bottle states use 1ml-1 pump
> or 1ml to 1 pump.
> ...



Or just use a syringe with no needle to suck out exactly 1ml


----------



## brundel (Mar 31, 2012)

These are about 2$
And will fit the bottles.


----------



## brundel (Mar 31, 2012)

I thought about just using a syringe instead of a pump.
I really dig the aluminum bottles.
Ill look into syringes with the bottle insert inside the bottle.


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 1, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I can get Adex from an anti aging clinic but its like $4 per cap.


That's actually pretty cheap. If you order it from legit online pharms it's $6-8 pill. and I'm not talking about generic made in india or china crap with questionable QC.


----------



## snakeskinz (Apr 2, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I'm done with research chems. It is my honest belief that they are all hit and miss. I need nothing but the real deal. Plz help. kthxbye =)



i dont bother with research chems anymore ...here is a site i have used a bunch of times over the years they are legit 

Aclepsa.com - Online Health Superstore

adex for like 2.50 tab

letro 2.50 or so

accutaine / tamoxifen / clomid

all hassle free.... mostly generics

good luck

snake


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm with Anabolic honestly.. I'm on my second bottle of formeron, and the stuff is great.


----------



## RockShawn (Apr 2, 2012)

snakeskinz said:


> i dont bother with research chems anymore ...here is a site i have used a bunch of times over the years they are legit
> 
> Aclepsa.com - Online Health Superstore
> 
> ...



Site looks legit. Dom or int?


----------



## snakeskinz (Apr 2, 2012)

the site is legit ....not sure what you mean by  "dom or int" sorry

snake


----------



## bulldogz (Apr 2, 2012)

snakeskinz said:


> the site is legit ....not sure what you mean by "dom or int" sorry
> 
> snake



Meaning if it is domestic or international?


----------



## snakeskinz (Apr 2, 2012)

i have also used  westcoastdrugs.net they are legit too ....some things are cheaper some things arent just depends on what you need

snake


----------



## snakeskinz (Apr 2, 2012)

duuuuhhh....sorry man ...my bad...international...most meds shipped from europe or india

snake


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck alldaychemist. They scammed my card and put a bunch of charges on there and Exphys claims to have blood work showing that the stuff was bunk.


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 2, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Fuck alldaychemist. They scammed my card and put a bunch of charges on there and Exphys claims to have blood work showing that the stuff was bunk.



I was on their aromasin 25 mg/day and my estradiol was 174, i believe.  I use them for antibiotics, but now i'm worried about your card troubles with them.  Their so-called pharm grade aromasin had the label upside down on one bottle.  I'm pretty sure a pharm grade factory wouldn't  make that mistake.


----------



## bulldogz (Apr 2, 2012)

try --> www.worldmedconnect.com (international)

It is pretty pricey but I have bought from them for a few years and all legit generic brands...

The only thing they don't have aromasin 

Or press your luck: www.bestpharmacy.org


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 2, 2012)

Watch out for bigbenj pharmaceuticals, coming at you this summer. Leggggooooo!!!


----------



## oufinny (Apr 2, 2012)

I second that formeron is legit for sure.  As for pharma grade AIs, I sure have some potent aromasin from a research chem site so I have no complaints.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 3, 2012)

also enjoying the formeron, can we get a discount code or something ?


----------



## Thresh (Apr 4, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I'm done with research chems. It is my honest belief that they are all hit and miss. I need nothing but the real deal. Plz help. kthxbye =)



A doctor? Sounds dumb but isn't it true?


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 4, 2012)

Doesn't it suck trying to find legit stuff? I want to find a good source too, I know of a good research but still.


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 4, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Fuck alldaychemist. They scammed my card and put a bunch of charges on there and Exphys claims to have blood work showing that the stuff was bunk.



Interesting, used them for HCG awhile back... My balls and loads were good maybe I just got lucky? That's scary.


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 4, 2012)

JCBourne said:


> Interesting, used them for HCG awhile back... My balls and loads were good maybe I just got lucky? That's scary.



Their HCG was good and cheap as f*ck. Their prami, caber, and aromasin were all shit IMO. Their cialis is fine but 50% underdosed. Clomid and nolva seemed fine. I think certain drugs are harder to synthesize and that's why they are bunk. Chinese seems more reliable as you can get incredibly potent RCs but they also slip in enough bunk batches. I might stick with a RC site if they actually tested their products.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 4, 2012)

I've used ar-r many times with no problems, but like anyone there's no guarantee.  The letro I had from them was very good and better than mp.


----------



## bb16 (Apr 6, 2012)

is researchstop's letro g2g?


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 6, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I know he addressed the issue, I'm only running 2 pumps a week and am on 900mg test e and 450mg deca and have zero issues. Also keeping bloat at bay, best on the market. Just maybe cut your dose.



i thought you where suppose to run like 2 pumps a day?


----------



## alextg (Apr 6, 2012)

In Greece all AI drugs are sold in pharmacies without prescription ... all pharm grade (no generics)


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 6, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> i thought you where suppose to run like 2 pumps a day?



Once I got my situation under control from my shitty masin.. I've dropped down to 1 ed running a gram of test, 500mg deca, and now started some drol..  I may have to back off more.. my elbows are still a little sore.  I gotta get some bloodwork done though and see what's up.


----------



## brundel (Apr 6, 2012)

One of the reason Formeron was made...was to fill the void where only shitty unrelaible products existed for the most part. It works very well. Most people will find that even a couple pumps per day will eventually drop estro low enough to go to 1 -2 pumps eod or less.


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 6, 2012)

Brundel, great to see you back.  Hope all is well bro...


----------



## booze (Apr 7, 2012)

are cemproducts gtg? i need some quality caber asap! thanks,


----------



## brundel (Apr 7, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> i thought you where suppose to run like 2 pumps a day?



The new pumps shoot a ton out.
there is 6 grams of formestane per bottle though.
You dont need 2 pumps.
with the new pumps...just run shallow pumps or only use 1 per day.
1 pump on mine is putting out about 1.5ml or 150mg formestane.
150mg a day transdermally,,,, especially after showering and pores are open...
Is too much for some guys.
 I do 1 pump eod... and Im currently on 2000 test c, 1000 eq, 400 tren.
No issues...totally dry.

Yes I sell it.
But there is a reason.
the shits bomb.


----------



## brundel (Apr 7, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Brundel, great to see you back.  Hope all is well bro...



Thanks friend.
Im healing up nicely.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 7, 2012)

brundel said:


> The new pumps shoot a ton out.
> there is 6 grams of formestane per bottle though.
> You dont need 2 pumps.
> with the new pumps...just run shallow pumps or only use 1 per day.
> ...



Highlighted the most important part!!!


----------



## brundel (Apr 7, 2012)

booze said:


> are cemproducts gtg? i need some quality caber asap! thanks,



Try Black Lion Prolactrone.
Black Lion Research Prolactrone
Black Lion Research|Formeron|Acnedren|Prolactrone|Methadrone|


----------



## booze (Apr 8, 2012)

brundel said:


> Try Black Lion Prolactrone.
> Black Lion Research Prolactrone
> Black Lion Research|Formeron|Acnedren|Prolactrone|Methadrone|



Everyone is out of stock?! When will stock be in, I need asap! Cheers


----------



## teezhay (Apr 8, 2012)

They're not a sponsor here, but I like Purity Solutions. Great products, very consistent, and third party tested.

EDIT: After reading other comments, I think I may have misunderstood your post. Oh well.


----------



## belske (Apr 19, 2012)

i wonne try formeron to bud i can not order it because i live in the netherlands
anybody nows where i can order
tnx


----------



## bayou boy (Dec 21, 2015)

tomboy64 said:


> I am using supertropin, a pharma-grade HGH made by a leading licensed biopharma in China and shipped through HK. The quality is good and the price is cheap.


You sure its pharma grade

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------

